# Map of Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## melroseman (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find a map of the layout at Hyatt Coconut Plantation?  I'm trying to figure where the best views and locations are within the resort.

Many thanks...


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 3, 2009)

*All are about the same*

Coconut Plantation is not built out yet, there are only a few buildings.  All units are about the same in view and location.  I prefer an end unit that has a balcony on each side, but this would be available only in a one bedroom or a two bedroom lock off style.  Your view is going to be similar regardless of the unit you get, you just may want to request high floor, end unit so you get the 2 balcony's if your room size will allow this request.


----------



## Kal (Oct 3, 2009)

I assume you have seen this map:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/CocoLayout.html

Currently, only Buildings 51, 52 & 53 are constructed. A top floor will provide the best view, but even then there really isn't much of a view. The end lock-off units are the best because of the two balcony design.


----------



## melroseman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hadn't seen it, so thanks for the link.  You guys are the best..


----------



## sullco (Oct 4, 2009)

*Hyatt Coconut Plantation*

I don't think you're going to have much choice of unit.  These are sold in the most reasonable way in the industry--a buyer gets a deed to a real unit in a real time period.  No floating time/space nonsense.

Therefore, you are not going to have much choice of unit since most owners keep and use what they bought.  If you go during a time where there are many exchangers, that's different, but otherwise, you will have very little choice of unit.


----------



## Kal (Oct 4, 2009)

It's all a function of availability.  Owner occupancy is the key.  Coconut owners may very well only use the 1 BR or studio portion of their 2 BR unit.  That leaves the balance of the unit available to others.  Moreover, owner occupancy at Coconut is good but the highest in the HVC is Sunset Harbor.  Even then, the high is during the peak winter month of February.  At other months fewer owners occupy their unit.

So if you have a preference, just add that to your request when you place your name on the wait list.  Those preferences will be considered as a function of where you stand on the list.  The sooner you get on the list, the better.  If you plan in advance, you will have a fair chance of getting what you want.


----------



## gomike (Nov 25, 2009)

I just traded into here and got unit 5386, I assume that means building 53 but what does the 86 mean?  Any idea what floor I am on and which direction I face?


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 26, 2009)

gomike said:


> I just traded into here and got unit 5386, I assume that means building 53 but what does the 86 mean?  Any idea what floor I am on and which direction I face?



All units in a building face the same direction. And all 3 buildings pretty much face marsh/golf course fairway.

Yes, the 53 does mean building 53.

The 86 indicates both floor and room number. I'm not positive about the numbers (I'm doing this from memory), but if I recall correctly, the ground floor is parking, the 1st floor has rooms in the 40's and 50's, the 2nd floor has rooms in the 60's and 70's, and the 3rd floor has rooms in the 80's and 90's.  But again, I'm not 100% certain of those numbers.

The lockoff's are on either end, so 86 would be a 2br dedicated in about the center of the floor.


----------



## gomike (Dec 4, 2009)

Just an update, the timeshare lady said Hyatt is filing permits to continue the build out of this resort.


----------

